

Show HN: API for price notifications for ecommerce products - abishekk92
https://semantics3.com/products/push?hn=1

======
hari_sem3
We're doing an AMA over at Reddit as well:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/ecommerce/comments/35zpxh/xpost_from...](http://www.reddit.com/r/ecommerce/comments/35zpxh/xpost_from_rapi_were_doing_an_ama_on_our_new/)

------
anarchitect
This looks really interesting. What does this use as the source for product
data?

~~~
vinothgopi
Hey! Semantics3 has always had a solid database of products and pricing
information which we keep constantly updated across various retailers. The
Push API is just another interface to that database.

------
gondo
what do you mean by "high frequency"?

~~~
lineux
The products will be checked frequently for price updates, which means a price
change will be detected sooner as well.

